# $50,000 starting capital



## potto_10 (2 February 2005)

hi, i have $50 000 to invest in the sharemarket...

i want to trade on  a medium-long term strategy...6 months...by the end of the sit months, i want approximetly a return of 13.6%..

i want a maximum on 10-15 stock, with 10% ON EACH STOCK(5000)

what should be my stop loss figures be, and also what type of stock should my portfolio consist of? in terms of % of conservative, and high growth stock... thanks


----------



## Warren Buffet II (2 February 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				potto_10 said:
			
		

> hi, i have $50 000 to invest in the sharemarket...
> 
> i want to trade on  a medium-long term strategy...6 months...by the end of the sit months, i want approximetly a return of 13.6%..
> 
> ...




Hi Potto,

I do not want to sound pesimistic here but I think is very hard to get a 13.6% return in 6 months having 10 -15 stocks. I am not saying you should have less than that, what I am saying is that in overall (This is my opinion) the sharemarket is overvalue in some industries and getting that kind of return is going to be much more harder this year. 

Finally, medium-long term is about 3 years no 6 months, 6 months is a short time in the sharemarket. 

Regards,


----------



## money tree (2 February 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*

13.6%?

odd number to choose

lucky to get that in a year let alone 6 months, especially at top of a bull


----------



## canny (31 March 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*

Potto - First, I would suggest 5 stocks at $10K rather than 10 stocks at $5K.
The choice of sectors is yours, but you could allocate some to a safe blue chip, some in a junior oiler, such as NEO or OPL, where you are quite likely to see a 100% rise in 6 months (NEO) - it's a speccy, but if it pays off, and I am a firm believer that it will, then you'll be very happy.
If you look at some in the bio-techs, there's a good chance that there will be renewed interest in this sector over the next 6 months, and there are lots of bargains around ATM.
Retail, I like JBH, but you may not want a retailer in your portfolio.
Really it's personal choice, but check for good positive charts - and I'd be disappointed with 13%!
Cheers


----------



## chicken (31 March 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*

look at mos producer in oil and gas...18c   Burnsphilp at $1.02....and Map...at $3.25...you could also look at ZFX zinifex...very volatile share but has potential..the choie is yours read up in what you invest as it should be your choice.....MOS  at 18c...could double within the next 6`months...anyway the choice is yours


----------



## krisbarry (31 March 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*

Try LVL (L.V. Living Limited) will skyrocket in late May!  Expect profits to be way more than 13.6%


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2 (31 March 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*

buy $50 k of WPL

wish i had, instead of "diversifying"

no one can make your wins, or take blame for any loss, it's really your call


----------



## mime (31 March 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Try LVL (L.V. Living Limited) will skyrocket in late May!  Expect profits to be way more than 13.6%




Why do you think that?

I bought WPL a while ago. It's not certain to go up much more though. It probably will rise though.


----------



## DTM (1 April 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> 13.6%?
> 
> odd number to choose
> 
> lucky to get that in a year let alone 6 months, especially at top of a bull




I agree with Money Tree.  Might be best to sit on the sideline and wait to see where market is heading.  

Very risky times to be investing right now.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Try LVL (L.V. Living Limited) will skyrocket in late May!  Expect profits to be way more than 13.6%




Kris, you are testing my patience. I deleted your post once because it was a blatant ramp and then you went and posted it again adding only the last sentence.

Please do not do this again. I am *very* serious about this ramping issue. 

Next time I will not be so forgiving.


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Potto - First, I would suggest 5 stocks at $10K rather than 10 stocks at $5K.
> The choice of sectors is yours, but you could allocate some to a safe blue chip, some in a junior oiler, such as NEO or OPL, where you are quite likely to see a 100% rise in 6 months (NEO) - it's a speccy, but if it pays off, and I am a firm believer that it will, then you'll be very happy.
> If you look at some in the bio-techs, there's a good chance that there will be renewed interest in this sector over the next 6 months, and there are lots of bargains around ATM.
> Retail, I like JBH, but you may not want a retailer in your portfolio.
> ...




Canny, could you give me some examples of some "bargain" bio-tech companies at the moment? I'd be interested in doing some more research on these companies, as they have a big future that will start to boom over the next 5 years.


----------



## canny (2 April 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Canny, could you give me some examples of some "bargain" bio-tech companies at the moment? I'd be interested in doing some more research on these companies, as they have a big future that will start to boom over the next 5 years.



El ninjo - take a look at PRR AGX CGS for starters. See if you like their stories.
AGX is a good stock that has taken a nose dive. I don't suggest getting in until you see upturn in anything. Remember - the trend is your friend, but if you have researched the companies, at least you know what you are looking at before any possible run.
Cheers


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: $50 000 starting capital*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> El ninjo - take a look at PRR AGX CGS for starters. See if you like their stories.
> AGX is a good stock that has taken a nose dive. I don't suggest getting in until you see upturn in anything. Remember - the trend is your friend, but if you have researched the companies, at least you know what you are looking at before any possible run.
> Cheers




Thanks. AGX looks ok, nothing that will stand out too much, useful technology, but I wouldn't put it as a real goer, I think its still slightly over valued to be honest. Mabey when it hits around 20c it'll be worth getting into.

EDIT:

Could you mabey explain to me when you know a trend is on the way. Ive been looking at those AGX charts and I see a few spikes in here, whats to say that those couldn't be mistaken for a trend?


----------

